# Help



## AaronB87 (May 7, 2011)

I need a draw length module for a Jennings CMX
I recently purchased this bow from a friend but the draw length is too long for me. I need it to be 26 inches. I took it to an archery shop but they told me that the model was discontinued and my best bet to find the right module was on here. I don't know exactly which module I need, so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The best place to post this is in teh classified section or even the general section.


----------

